# '96 Altima w/97 engine Check Engine Light



## alexaltima (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a 1996 Nissan Altima (hand me downs to my son) which I recently replaced the engine from a 1997 (junk yard). The engine is surprisingly strong, the car runs great, startup fine, idles perfectly. However, when I first start it up, the RPM’s come down (very briefly) to 300-400RPM before settling back to the right number. The problem is that the check engine light goes on with a 2-long 5-short error indication that points to the IACV (idle control). Needless to say I didn't have this problem with the old engine, so I'm ruling out electronics/O2 sensors etc.

Things I did:

Replaced the "new" engine's IACV with the old one.
Replaced the temperature sensor.
Replaced the TPS sensor with the "old" one.

Any suggestion, I’m out of ideas.

Thanks Much,


----------

